# Bay hippie outfitters 7/20



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Had rod and glen and we put it on the trout in a hurry this am ! All solid fish again! Call to get in on some great fishing in hackberry Louisiana !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey
337-302-6232


----------

